# one of last weekends scores



## ramjet70 (Apr 22, 2014)

sears spyder mark VII 3 speed. picked it up for $50. put a new seat on it but have the original. might get it recovered. can anyone tell me if the front rim is original? the front and back don't match.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 12, 2014)

front rim looks like 20 1 3/8 check hubs to see if they were made by the same company.


----------

